# ComponentOne True DBGrid



## satyamr (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi,

I have to set focus to a particular cell in a ComponentOne True DBGrid -- This is the problem.

Actually I have a cell level validation and I want to get the focus back to the cell if the currently entered value in this cell is invalid, so that I can not proceed without enterring a valid input.

Please send me or suggest a solution as soon as possible.

Coding in VB.NET and using this (ComponentOne True DBGrid ) third party component.

Thanks & Regards,
Satyam


----------



## Aftab (Oct 15, 2003)

I have used True Grid with VB6, the way to do it is you have your validation code in the Grid_BeforeColUpdate() event. One of the arguments passed to this event is called "Cancel" and if you want to cancel the update of this cell you set Cancel = true.


----------



## satyamr (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Aftab,
Thanks for the solution. 
But I have solved it yesterday itself proceeding in the same way.
Thanks once again.
Satyam


----------

